# New Update 3.0.4418.0



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Log Out than Log In to get it!

1) I see is more detailed "Additional Legal Terms" to safeguard App related manipulations, which is good thing in my opinion!
2) New video "Offers & Availability", I think this is new too, but I am not sure.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Log Out than Log In to get it!
> 
> 1) I see is more detailed "Additional Legal Terms" to safeguard App related manipulations, which is good thing in my opinion!
> 2) New video "Offers & Availability", I think this is new too, but I am not sure.


I see the same wording regarding manipulations but then it says to see in the more legal area which is impossible in that wall of text.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Seems like log out of app after 90 minutes or so now


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

Mine is still on 1.1.641.0 iOS tho lol


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

omgitschester said:


> Mine is still on 1.1.641.0 iOS tho lol


They don't Support iPhone at this facility. Only android


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

amazonflexguy said:


> They don't Support iPhone at this facility. Only android


Have you tried? They didn't tell us in Miami that it is supported but I was able to use it, it is better on android.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

limepro said:


> Have you tried? They didn't tell us in Miami that it is supported but I was able to use it, it is better on android.


Yes i tried. It installs but gives you an error message when you log in. Was td the error message was an unsupported phone type. Try using an Android and that worked for me.
I don't mind having two phones though because I have lost signal with my Android and used my iPhone to get me out of bind. (Diff carrier of course)


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

amazonflexguy said:


> Yes i tried. It installs but gives you an error message when you log in. Was td the error message was an unsupported phone type. Try using an Android and that worked for me.
> I don't mind having two phones though because I have lost signal with my Android and used my iPhone to get me out of bind. (Diff carrier of course)


That's what it used to tell me but after the new update it let me also use the iPhone app, messed with it for about 5 minutes but not worth it.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

limepro said:


> That's what it used to tell me but after the new update it let me also use the iPhone app, messed with it for about 5 minutes but not worth it.


Can I have two phones using 1 account. Like my iPhone loaded and ready to use if my Android stops working?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

amazonflexguy said:


> Can I have two phones using 1 account. Like my iPhone loaded and ready to use if my Android stops working?


Yes, you can have the app on as many phones as you want. There are limitations to being logged in at the same time but having it is not a problem.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

You can be logged in on multiple devices at the same time also.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Basmati said:


> You can be logged in on multiple devices at the same time also.


Until you get a block and then when you try to start it you get the red screen.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

This luxury is for Android only, on iphone you cannot even log in 2 iPhones at the same time, one android and one iPhone works fine though. I hope this stays like that. I am not a big fan of iPhone anymore after new update as the refresh function is way better in Android now as compared to iPhone.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> I am not a big fan of iPhone anymore after new update as the refresh function is way better in Android now as compared to iPhone.


How so? I find the iOS refresh of pulling down to be pretty fast. And way less dorky looking than tap tap tapping.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

chefseth said:


> How so? I find the iOS refresh of pulling down to be pretty fast. And way less dorky looking than tap tap tapping.


Tapping is much more convenient and faster than pulling down the screen for me. To me *time takes for one pull = three taps*


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

chefseth said:


> How so? I find the iOS refresh of pulling down to be pretty fast. And way less dorky looking than tap tap tapping.


Never having to move your fingers to pick up a block vs. Having to continuously pull down to refresh makes a huge difference. Put 1 finger where the accept button is and refresh, have the other finger where hours appear to select them.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Seems like log out of app after 90 minutes or so now


Seems to be between 2-2.5 hours


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

limepro said:


> That's what it used to tell me but after the new update it let me also use the iPhone app, messed with it for about 5 minutes but not worth it.


Why not? Don't have to carry 2 devices!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

MoMoney$ said:


> Why not? Don't have to carry 2 devices!


I use android, my wife has an iPhone that I put the app on for testing. The iPhone version of the app isn't as good for picking blocks up.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

That's why I carry two devices. I am a little superstitious so I'll switch and keep using the device that is getting methe blocks.

After sitting with another fisher yesterday and watching him pick up the block I was going after, I may abandon iOS for a while again...


----------

